# Truly an HMPK?



## LakeSpark (May 2, 2013)

I rescued a female betta from a breeder a few days ago. She has popeye, and, I think, a deformed mouth. I'm not too sure about the mouth though. He said that she's a HMPK, which, all of my FB betta experts disagree with. Apparently she's a cull fish. :-? Any opinions?

She currently lives in a half full 20L tank, with a 25W heater and a filter which is only turned on at day. :lol: The noise made from the filter irritates me a lot. 

People from Siamese Fighters New Zealand: I did not buy her for $39 dollars! (Don't know who did) :| I bought her for around $20, and the seller didn't even bother with the price.

Thanks!

LakeSpark.

P.S I have no idea what happened to the 'black and white' photo. XD Sorry if I posted too many pics! I have a soft spot for 'unwanted' animals.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

So this is what goldfishmans fish looks like with good photos...no wonder he takes blurry ones lol. 
Yeah shes simply a traditional pk. Not even "purple" like he said, just royal blue with redwash.

But you got a cute wee pet who will have a much happier life in your tank :-D

That poor person who bought one for $39 though... they probably think they actually have an "aaa grade purple hmpk" I cant believe he rips people off so badly. And he sold you a sick fish :evil:. I have lost all respect for this trader now...

Heres an easy way to tell if its hmpk or not...if it cant do this then its not hmpk no matter what they tell you


----------



## LakeSpark (May 2, 2013)

Yaaaay! ^_^ Now, just wait till the popeye's gone, and she'll be pretty as! Hopefully the betta which was bought for $39 has a nice new home though. =^_^=

 Oh, by the way, should I breed her with my SD, since is going to my first breeding attempt?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

The rays for a HMPK should be 4 or more the rays are the lines you see it the tail thy Y out from the end look at yours only 2 this means it is a trad plakat the photo trilobite shows you can see the lines are 4.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, purple is a deceptive color, I haven't seen solid purple yet a lot of blue fish with red wash being toted as purple.


----------



## bettagirl68840 (Jun 17, 2013)

I love her form she is adorable


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

LakeSpark said:


> Oh, by the way, should I breed her with my SD, since is going to my first breeding attempt?


I wouldn't breed her, especially since she's a deformed fish, you don't want more deformed fish than you normally get. :/


----------



## LakeSpark (May 2, 2013)

So, is it a mouth deformity?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, but maybe Darth and Trilobite can weigh in more to see if you can breed her.

Also is it just me or does she look like she's got the beginning of columnaris on her head?


----------



## LakeSpark (May 2, 2013)

Nope, just the bubbles made by my new filter.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, no, not those. On the 3rd picture down most notably there is white between her scales, that is not good. I don't remember if it was a strain of columnaris or not but I remember there being a whole thing about it a while ago....I'll have to do some searching around.


----------

